# Can you separate the Distress and the Sightings?



## kenie (Apr 24, 2011)

The amount of sightings far outweighs the distress postings, and it would be easier to post/search if they had their own heading.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sorry, but there are not enough Distressed Postings to justify having a separate forum.

One problem is that posters are supposed to include "Distressed" in their title, and they don't always do that.

If you are talking about your own posting aging off the front page of the forum, you can bump it to the front page by adding a post to your original post every few days - something like "still available."

You can also use the search function at the top of that forum and search for "distressed."


----------



## kenie (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Denise.

I was thinking a sub-forum, but I understand the reasoning.


----------

